# Autumn.



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Dedicated to @William_Wilson, our Canadian language police. he he he... :laugh:

*Pics around the house.*


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

That's magnificent! What trees are they (I have a reason for asking)?


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Wooden?

I though I'd get in before somebody else!


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Alan R. Handley said:


> Wooden?
> 
> I though I'd get in before somebody else!


 You on the sherbet already?! :biggrin:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Caller. said:


> That's magnificent! What trees are they (I have a reason for asking)?


 On a serious note, I guess they are varieties of Sugar Maple from what I can determine!


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

I thought Maple as well. Looking forward to learning more.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Caller. said:


> That's magnificent! What trees are they (I have a reason for asking)?


 Maples and white Birch.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

I asked because of this:

Autumn Colour: The best autumn colour comes when a long hot summer suddenly ends by a sharp drop in temperature and Maples produce the best colour of all in the landscape. Close to Kingston Gate, above Gallows Pond a glade of Sugar Maples were planted to recognise the support of the Canadian Army during WWII. The bright red autumn colour jumps out from surrounding Oak Woodland during October. Elsewhere in the Park, the native Field Maple produces a subtle yellow leaf in autumn. The Field Maple is associated with the heart and love and is said to bring contentment to those who are burdened by responsibility. According to ancient wisdom passing a child through the branches of a Field Maple would ensure a long life!

http://www.frp.org.uk/news/66-october-park-diaries

I lived around Richmond Park for much of my life and thought I knew it intimately, then having moved north of the park, on a drive to work from Kingston Gate through to Richmond, I was taken aback to notice a mini 'New England' colour display to my right. Upon exploring further, I noticed a plaque in front of the trees pretty much saying the above. It became a favourite walk from my house in Autumn after that. Not sure why we don't plant more?


----------



## Dan_77 (Oct 20, 2016)

cool


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> Dedicated to @William_Wilson, our Canadian language police. he he he... :laugh:
> 
> *Pics around the house.*


 Great pics, Mike...have just done a short bit about Autumn colours on my blog....


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

BlueKnight said:


> Dedicated to @William_Wilson, our Canadian language police. he he he... :laugh:
> 
> *Pics around the house.*


 Stunning pictures, and they include two of my interests - trees/ gardens (obviously!) but also architecture. Your I guess neighbours house opposite you looks very nice, I find the architecture of 'average' homes of most interest i.e. houses of ordinary folk not millionaires.

In fact if you like architectural photography (or just having a nose at other peoples homes lol) have a look at the website of professional architectural photographer Dann Coffey, some stunning pictures - http://www.danncoffey.com/


----------

